# Lola, Lolita, Lola... --2K for Loladamore!



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, you guys! Guess who didn't have enough with her first milestone in September...


Yes, you guessed it: A prodigious polyglot who helps enlighten even the very native speakers in the Spanish/English forums!


Thanks for aaaall your help, dear Lolita! Besides that, I guess my words would sound pretty much like this. So instead of stealing other people's posts, I'll just say:


*FELICIDADES!!!!!*​ 

Alright guys, on the count of three:
1.... 2.... 3!!!​ 
(All of us, screaming and clapping) "PARTY, PARTY, PARTY, PARTY...!"​


----------



## heidita

AHAAAAAAAA, THIS TIME I AM NOT LATE AT ALL!!!!!!!!!

I wonder what I can give you for your postiversay??? Let's find something reaaaally special. I do hope you won't finish like this after your celebration!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## danielfranco

Lola! 
What's all this, then?
ONLY two thousand posts?

But... but I see you everywhere!

Congrats, and thanks for putting me in my place when I need to be cut down to size (yeah, like, almost always, no?).


----------



## Mate

Mucha bravura y fiereza
Lola exhibe con tesón.
Me gusta su entereza,
su sapiencia, su melón. (cabeza, en lunfardo)

Lola, la guapa escocesa 
que ha cambiado de querencia.
Admiramos tu decencia, 
tu honradez, tu erudición.
Por eso con emoción, 
con respeto e hidalguía,
hoy cantamos tu valía: 
no sos forera 'el montón 

¡¡¡Felicidades y Cariñosos Besos, Lola!!!​ 
Mate


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Lola, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades Lolita!!!  Me alegra que hayas llegado a los 2.000 aportes y que hayan sido tan valiosos.  Tu presencia es un rayo de luz en el foro.  Estás por todas partes brindando tu constante ayuda.  Que Dios te bendiga.

Recibe un saludo cubano y cariñoso desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Lola, es un placer para mi coincidir contigo, siempre tan ocurrente.....
Te envio 2 millardos de Felcidades por tus 2000 aportes, sé que los hubieses preferido en efectivo, peeerooooo!!!!!!...... 
Besos desde Venezuela! nos seguimos viendo...
Rosa


----------



## loladamore

Hey, sweetie! Nice to see you sober in the congrats forum for once! Thank you for your ridiculously overblown praise, a la vez totalmente undeserved and thoroughly appreciated. You'll be way past me in no time, you cheeky thing, with your prolific and star-quality production! Incidentally, did we celebrate your 1000?
Heidita! What can I say? Those animals must have been to all of your recent celebrations. Hmm... maybe that's why I can't remember Venezuelan_sweetie's party. Perhaps we could throw a bash for her? Thanks for shaking things up the way you do!
danielfranco: Mr "Oh, I'm leaving now; bye bye everybody..." Yeah right... Was that about 600 posts ago? Anyway, I'm glad you came back. You always make me laugh and sometimes you even have something useful to say.  (¡¡¡jijijiji!!!)  
Mateamargo: You really are my mate. ¡Tal vez resulte que somos parientes políticos distantes! Soy parcialmente escocesa nada más (la cuarta parte - la pierna izquierda, creo), pero bueno. Y como decimos en argentixano calófardo, ¡sos chingón, vato! Gracias por compartir tus copas de tinto de Mendoza y otros tragos más amargos. Te quiero musho (hic). You're my best mate, Mate (hic), and cheers!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

loladamore said:


> Hey, sweetie! Nice to see you sober in the congrats forum for once! Thank you for your ridiculously overblown praise, a la vez totalmente undeserved and thoroughly appreciated. You'll be way past me in no time, you cheeky thing, with your prolific and star-quality production! Incidentally, did we celebrate your 1000?


No, we didn't.  Maybe that's why I'm sober this time, hmmm...  

Thanks for the compliments, too.  Pero si piensas que sólo por eso te salvas de invitarme unas cervezas (a tu salud, claro  ), pues te equivocas!  And hey, you DO deserve all that praise!  Are you calling me a liar, or what?  You wanna fight, girl?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lola, lolita, Pues que te puedo decir, simplemente que me da mucho gusto que ya estés tan vieja en este foro, ja ja. Y bueno la verdad que sé muchos secreto tuyos, y bueno no te preocupes tu herencia latina, está oculta conmigo, ¡¡¡¡oopsss!!! ya no tanto.
Bueno pues la verdad sólo te puedo decir que eres maravillosa, y en verdad espero algún día conocerte y hacer nuestro súper pachangón en una casona en Coyoacán o en una mina Zacateca, Bueno igual y así te podré regalar un presente como *este* para tu deuxmilestone.

Y sigue así, y nunca nos dejes.


----------



## loladamore

Sr. hormiguita: Muchas gracias, Ant, siempre es un placer para mí coincidir contigo, también. Eres un forero muy valioso. ¡Gracias!
Soledad: ¡Qué linda eres! Qué bueno que haya gente como tú aquí. A veces me siento como _whistling in the dark_, y luego llegan foreros como tú y Antpax, y de repente todo se compone de nuevo. Mil gracias.
Rosita: Prefiero mil veces los miles de felicidades y los besos caribeños - son más efectivos (¿afectivos?) que el efectivo, ¿no? ¡Gracias!
Miguelillo: ¡Amiguito! No me balconeeees!!!! Era nuestro secreto...  
Si me vas a regalar diamantes mejor vamos poniéndole fecha para nuestro encuentro en el Defectuoso, o avísame cuando vayas a venir acá para presentarte a mis cuates pejistas. Seguramente tendrán mucho de qué hablar.


----------



## Eugin

*¡Muchísimas felicitaciones, LOLA!! ¡Y muchas gracias por brindarnos 2.000 pedacitos de tus conocimientos y sabiduría!!!  *

*¡Siempre admiré tu dominio del español y tu afán por seguir aprendiendo idiomas!! Eres una fuente de inspiración para muchos por acá!!  *

*¡Ojalá sigas por acá dándonos la posibilidad de disfrutar de tu presencia por muchos, muchísimos posts más!! Y si te llegaras a fugar, ya sé **donde **buscarte!!! *

*¡Un fuerte abrazo para una de mis mejores amigas por acá!!! * 

*E U G I N*


----------



## krolaina

Por aquí me cuelo detrás de Euginita (por cierto, que ya te contaré por el temporal de nieve que estamos pasando!).

¡¡LOLA!! I´m glad to share this wonderful place with people like you, all your knowledle is such important for me!
I love reading your post (2000!! wow, I think I´ve reading to much!  ) and I really enjoy doing it.
Thank you for make this place a much better one, your kind help and excellent answers.
Wishing you a million more!
Carol.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, LOLA!!

¡Eres una gran forera!

¿Qué tal si nos vamos a dar una vueltecita para celebrar tu segundo milenario?


----------



## la reine victoria

How did I manage to miss this grand occasion, my Lola, lo-lo-lo-lo-Lola?

Always good to see you around.

Many thanks and C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!   

Just for you.
Sorry about the ads.​ 


Un abrazo,
LRV​


----------



## chics

Olé, Lolita!!!!!!!

Para un montón de posts ¡un montón de besos!


----------



## loladamore

Eugin: ¡Amiga! Si supieras cómo me hiciste soñar, con mi cocina criolla en el Valle de Mendoza... _Sigh_... Si se hace, habrá un lugar especial para tu gatito mientras tu hagas las traducciones en una de las mesas.  Gracias, y si nos nos vemos antes, te veo en tus 7000 - Wow!
Carol: Qué bueno que aclares que te llamas Carol; your username always makes me think of _polainas_. Gracias, y ¡felicidades a ti también por tus 1000!
Cecilio: Aunque no lo creas, no he ido a todos esos _pubs_... pero sí conozco la mayoría, como tú, me imagino.  Aquellos tiempos... A ver si nos vemos allá de nuevo algún día, maestro.
Your majesty: Thank you for the delightful cup, quite an honour, ma'am. And may I take this opportunity to say that I will not ever never eat a tomato.  
Chics: ¡Un montón de gracias por el montón de besos!  

Saludos y gracias a todos
Lola


----------



## piripi

Oops…looks like I was snoozing at the wheel again! (piripi: Náhuatl word for “a day late and a dollar short”  ) Well, even though I’m late for the party, I did manage to swing through Puebla and pick up some tacos arabes…mmmm! 

* ¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, QUERIDA LOLA!!  *

Congratulations on a well-deserved milestone celebration! ¡No te puedes imaginar lo mucho que he aprendido leyendo tus posts y lo mucho que me has hecho reír! 

¡Que lleguen muchos más!

piri


----------



## loladamore

Thanks for the tacos, piripi! (burp)
Great to see you again after so long. Where have you been??? I remember you from some really funny threads...
See you again soon, I hope!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *Lola*!
Aunque no me manifiesto mucho, me encanta deleitarme con tus siempre sabrosos comentarios.
Víctor


----------



## frida-nc

The *MYSTERY* of Lola: a)thrilling but funny  b)enchanting c)intriguing d)loving (d'amore!)

_Many happy returns of this postiversary!_​ 
frida​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I'm late to the party ..... but may I redeem myself with this cake?  It reminds me of one of my very favourite animals from Oaxaca.

with 2,000 congratulations,
abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## loladamore

Víctor: Eres muy amable. No hemos coincido muy seguido, pero yo también te he leído en varias ocasiones por ahí, y valoro mucho tu opinión. ¡Gracias!
Lovely frida: Thank you for the great links. I think I relate to d) the most.  Seeing your name in a thread is always a guarantee of quality and good humour. ¡Gracias fridita!
Chaska: What an honour! And thank you for the lovely cake. I was a bit disconcerted at first at it looks a little too convincing... after watching tortuguitas being released into the sea in Michoacán and Oaxaca (does your aunt still live there?), I couldn't imagine eating one  but this is a CAKE, so it's OK. Cheers!


----------



## fenixpollo

Lola, you are one of the most helpful, intelligent foreras around. Thanks for your collaboration during your last 2000 posts. I look forward to participating in some of the next thousand!

Happy Postiversary!

P.S. and say "hi" to Charlie for me


----------



## loladamore

Don Pollo: Thank you very much for your kind words; they are much appreciated, especially coming from such a superforero!
Charlie says hi.  

I've just realised that you have now passed the 8000 mark.  I doubt I'll be the first to say this, but: ¡Felicidades! to you, too (I think you'd just chalked up 7000 about the time this thread was started... amazing!)

Love,
Lola


----------

